# Radiostream



## Layne (24. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit von einem Radiostream (Shoutcast .pls) IPORT den Stream ab zu spielen. Fertige libs kommen leider hierfuer nicht in Frage. Ich dachte mir ich koennte es folgendermasen loesen:

Mit Sockets auf den Server connecten IPORT
1MB buffern in eine temp0 Datei (musiscream >> temp0)
Den Player die temp0 Datei abspielen lassen (temp0 >> abspielen) waehrenddessen im Hintergrund wieder ein teil des Musicstreams in eine temp1 Datei speichern (musicstream >> temp1).
Sobald die temp0 Datei fertig abgespielt ist, soll die temp1 abgespielt werden (temp1 >> abspielen) und temp0 soll geloescht werden.
Waehrend temp1 abgespielt wird, soll temp0 wieder beschrieben werden.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob das so ueberhaupt sinnvoll ist und wie man eventuell folgende Probleme loesen koennte:
1. Beim wechseln von temp0 auf temp1 und umgekehrt kann es sein, dass eine kurze Pause entsteht.
2. Sind sockets ueberhaupt die richtige Variante?
3. Wie kann ich kontinuierlich daten vom stream lesen und speichern? (Auf jeden Fall muss dies ja in einem Thread geschehen)

Rgds
Layne


----------



## Heady86 (24. Dez 2009)

Hi,




> 2. Sind sockets ueberhaupt die richtige Variante?



Problem bei TCP ist, dass es nie in Echtzeit laufen wird weil jedes Paket das 
versendet wird eine kleine Verzögerung zur Folge hat was sich dann nach und nach summiert.

Problem bei UDP ist, dass die richtige Reihenfolge der Pakete die verschickt werden nicht sichergestellt wird, auch nicht gut..



> 3. Wie kann ich kontinuierlich daten vom stream lesen und speichern?



Das JMF wird bei media streams des öfteren genannt. Genauer gesagt die Möglichkeit von RTP:

RTP:


Real-TimeÜbertragungsprotokoll
Medienstreams können in Echtzeit über das Netzwerk übertragen werden


RTP in Wikipedia


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Layne (26. Dez 2009)

Danke fuer deine Antwort, 
soweit ich weiss ist RTP leider nicht in Android integriert und genau hierfuer benoetige ich es.
Da RTP aber auf UDP basiert, soweit ich es verstanden habe, sollte es moeglich sein dem sehr 
nahe zu kommen.

Ich werde mal mein Glueck versuchen.

Rgds
Layne


----------

